# Straganoff Sauce



## Buffwannabe (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys, I go to this place called "NOODLES AND COMPANY".
I live in Illinois, so if anyone lives in that state, you may know what im talking about.  Im not sure if it is in other states, but anyways...I buy this dish called Mushroom Straganoff.  I love the sauce, but i am not sure what the exact ingrediants are.  I know the basic ingrediants are: Sherry wine, Sour Cream, and Parsley at the end.  I tried making that at home, but it didnt have that smooth consistency.  The sauce came out very clunky, and the taste was way off.  I am thinking I am missing several other things to add to the sauce, such has herbs, seasonings, and maybe perhaps some sort of gravy.  Please help me!  Thanks guys !


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 20, 2005)

Here's the Boeuf Stroganoff recipe from one of Michel Roux's books. This is a quite a rich dish!  I assume the mushroom stroganoff is made by omitting the beef and adding large, field mushrooms?

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Preparation time: 10 minutes Cooking time: 20 minutes[/font]



*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ingredients[/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]750g beef fillet trimmed

60g clarified butter
50ml cognac
30g unsalted butter
60g chopped shallots
100ml dry white wine
200ml veal or chicken stock
300ml double cream
2 tablespoons sweet paprika
Juice of 1/2 lemon
Salt and pepper
75g small French gherkins (_cornichons_)[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley[/font]

​*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Method[/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Preparing the beef[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]:

Cut the fillet of beef into long and thick strips (_goujonnettes_) of approximately 10cm long and 2cm wide.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Put the clarified butter in a very hot frying pan and seal all the _goujonnettes_ very quickly for about 1 minute, to lightly brown. Pour in the cognac, ignite it and then transfer the meat to a colander placed over a plate. At this stage, the meat must be very rare.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Making the sauce:
In the same frying pan, melt the unsalted butter and sweat the shallots. Add the white wine and reduce the liquid by half. Add the veal or chicken stock, and let it simmer for a couple of minutes, then add the cream, paprika and lemon juice. Reduce the sauce until it lightly coats the back of a spoon. Season to taste.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pass the sauce through a conical strainer and reheat. Put the _goujonnettes_ back into the boiling sauce. Simmer the meat for 30 seconds if you want it rare and for 1 - 2 minutes if you prefer it medium to well done.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To serve:
Add the gherkins to the meat and sauce and pour into a deep dish. Sprinkle with parsley. Serve[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] immediately. [/font]


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 20, 2005)

I love beef stroganoff is it the same? I've only made the packet stuff before  but its yummy.  I have it with pasta or rice.  The one I use has both beef and mushrooms in it though and sour cream....I probably have some recipes around but haven't tried them!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 20, 2005)

1 lb beef round steak cut into chunks. I use venison also

1/2 tsp paprika

1/4 tsp salt

1/4 tsp pepper

1/8 tsp garlic salt

1/4 cup margarine or butter
1 sm onion chopped
1 1/2 cups sliced mushrooms, I use canned also
3/4 cup beef broth
1 sm bay leaf
2 tsp worcestershire sauce
2 Tlb flour
1 -8 oz sour cream
1  pk egg noodles
Season meat with salt, pepper and  garlic, paprika.
In a lg skillet melt butter. Add meat and onions. Cook until browned on all sides.
Add mushrooms, beef broth, bay leaf and worcestershire sauce. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for about an hr or until meat is tender. Remove bay leaf.
In a sm bowl, stir together the sour cream and flour.Then add this to the meat in the skillet. Cook and stir over med. heat until sauce is thickened and bubbly Cook and stir about 1 min. more. Serve over noodles.
I usually double this because it's even better the next day.


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is a previous thread for stroganoff recipes.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12405&page=1&pp=10&highlight=beef+stroganoff


----------



## Buffwannabe (Oct 20, 2005)

OK thanks guys, but thats beef stragonoff, the noodles and company has "mushroom stragonoff".  Im sure there is no difference, ill try your recipes out, BUT. Has ANYONE been to Noodles and Company?  Thanks for all your help


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 20, 2005)

Stroganoff is the name of the sauce used.  Whether it is used with beef or mushrooms or any other veg is a matter of choice.  Just use the sauce!

As I live in Scotland, I have to confess that I've never visited a place in the USA called 'Noodles'.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 20, 2005)

I made Beef Stroganoff a couple of weeks ago and used some Filet Mignon which had been reduced in price - making it pretty affordable.  DH went a little nuts and wanted it again last weekend.  I must have had my cheap shoes on because I refused to pay $18.00 a lb for the filet and substituted Top Sirloin.  DH said I had spoiled him with the filet.  It really does make a huge difference!

The recipe I have calls for lots of butter, sour cream, mushrooms and onions.  It's really a very simple and quick dish to make.


----------

